# News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verf&uuml;gbar



## Administrator (7. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,532600


----------



## Weird_Sheep (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Die Studie hätte ich auch machen können.

Nur meine Studie wäre noch ergiebiger:
"News - Emsdetten: 90% aller 2006 erschienen Spiele im Internet verfügbar"


Das da alle indizierten Spiele dabei sind ist kein Wunder, ist ja immerhin fast ein Qualitätsmerkmal.
Wenn solche Spiele dann verboten werden, steigen wahrscheinlich noch die Quoten der einzelnen Filesharingsysteme.

Mal gucken, was unsere Aktionisten sich noch so alles einfallen lassen und was überhaupt lässt sich die PCG einfallen, war da nicht irgendwas angekündigt? Sinnvolle Berichterstattung hier bringt ja nix, die liest ja keiner, von denen, die wo entscheiden dürfen.


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Und dennoch würden durch ein Verbot weniger Spiele unter das Volk gebracht werden


----------



## HerrKarl (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Hmpf...ich dachte Doom 3 wurde eben nicht indiziert, sondern ab 18 eingestuft und extra Warnsticker draufgepappt (Ein gelber Sticker mit der Aufschrift "Keine Abgabe an Personen unter 18 Jahren" oder so)


----------



## magelheis (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Die Konsequenz ist doch eindeutig: Das Internet muss verboten werden ! Alternativ koennten wir ungeeignete Inhalte blockieren. Wie man hoert, haben die Chinesen und Iraner da ein wenig Erfahrung. Bei unseren hervorragenden Wirtschaftskontakten sollte es doch kein Problem sein, das entsprechende knowhow einzukaufen


----------



## The_Chosen (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dennoch würden durch ein Verbot weniger Spiele unter das Volk gebracht werden



Halte ich mal für ein Gerücht!
Wo doch genau die Verbote einen Reiz ausüben, und sich dadurch noch weniger abschrecken lassen. Oder kannst Du mir ein vernünftiges Beispiel nennen, wo ein Verbot auch die Wirkung erzielt hat die es sollte?

Greetz
Chosen


----------



## Weird_Sheep (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				HerrKarl am 07.12.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmpf...ich dachte Doom 3 wurde eben nicht indiziert, sondern ab 18 eingestuft und extra Warnsticker draufgepappt (Ein gelber Sticker mit der Aufschrift "Keine Abgabe an Personen unter 18 Jahren" oder so)



Die meinen vielleicht das Addon "Resurrection of Evil".
Naja, ist ja auch nur ne Studie, da ist selten alles richtig.
Wenigstens haben sie schon mal nicht behauptet BitTorrent ist ne Tauschbörse, oder so was...




			
				magelheis am 07.12.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Konsequenz ist doch eindeutig: Das Internet muss verboten werden ! Alternativ koennten wir ungeeignete Inhalte blockieren. Wie man hoert, haben die Chinesen und Iraner da ein wenig Erfahrung. Bei unseren hervorragenden Wirtschaftskontakten sollte es doch kein Problem sein, das entsprechende knowhow einzukaufen



Böses Internet, da gibts nicht nur böse Spiele und Bombenbauanleitungen, nein, da kann sich auch jeder Bürger, der noch nicht ganz merkbefreit ist, frei über die Obrigkeit austauschen!

Glücklicherweise haben wir fähige Politiker, die Ideen haben um so was zu verhinden.


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				The_Chosen am 07.12.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In diesem Fall würde ich sagen würde in der Tat nicht das Verbot der Spiele an sich den Rückgang bewirken sondern die Tatsache das über solche Spiele nicht mehr berichtet werden würde.


----------



## SourceCode (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Super Ergebniss!!!
Wie will man da bitte handeln??? Internet zensieren???? WILLKOMMEN IN CHINA !!!!!!!!!


Und Generell mal zu der ganzen Killerspielepolitik:
Also ich bin 19 Jahre und möcht ned vorgeschrieben bekommen was ich zocken darf und was nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Jugendschutz, völlig ausreichend. Klar kommt man früher ran. Ich hab des auch immer gemacht. Aber  meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem wo anders: Daran dass sich viele Eltern einen scheiss um ihre Kinder scheren. Ich hab schon mit 14 Ballerspiele gespielt und bin weder selbstmordgefährdet noch hab ich vor einen Amklauf zu starten. Daher mein Fazit: Jugendschutz ist ausreichend! Die Eltern sind gefragt! Es kann ned sein dass die ned wissen was ihre minderjährigen Kinder tun! Klar es muss ned mit Stasimethoden zugehen. aber wenn sich die Eltern nur ein Bisschen um ihr Kinder kümmern dann müssen sie deren Probleme bemerken.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				magelheis am 07.12.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Konsequenz ist doch eindeutig: Das Internet muss verboten werden ! Alternativ koennten wir ungeeignete Inhalte blockieren. Wie man hoert, haben die Chinesen und Iraner da ein wenig Erfahrung. Bei unseren hervorragenden Wirtschaftskontakten sollte es doch kein Problem sein, das entsprechende knowhow einzukaufen


jaja, in sachen filesharing sind die chinesen ja super erfolgreich.
da gibt's die grösseren netze als hier.


----------



## DaDeUs (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Neue Studie erschienen:

"90% aller Pornos sind illegal übers Internet erhältlich." 

Sinnfreie Studie. Das hätte ich denen auch günstiger sagen können.


----------



## mimiMaster (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Fängt die PCG jetzt auch schon an, unsauber zu recherchieren? 



> Insgesamt wurden 88 Spiele geprüft, darunter zum Beispiel die von der BPJM *indiziert*en Spiele "*Doom 3*", "F.E.A.R" und "Resident Evil 4"



Naja, was bei dieser Statistik aber nicht so ganz herauskommt: Das herunterladen dieser Spiele ist illegal ... und die Illegalität überwindet so ziemlich jede Grenze.

Noch so ein Beispiel für eine Lücke im Jugendschutz:
Ich bestelle mir immer über ebay.com oder ebay.co.uk aus den USA bzw. aus England meine Spiele. Die Pakete aus den USA werden zwar aufgemacht (vom Zoll), allerdings interessieren die sich nicht für indizierte Spiele. Painkiller, Quake 4, F.E.A.R. oder GUN wurden mir ohne Probleme nach Hause geschickt. Zwar bin ich 19 und somit liegt dort keine Problematik, aber diese "Technik" könnte jeder der Zugriff aufs Internet hat anwenden.

Hier mache ich den Politikern allerdings keinen Vorwurf sondern sage ganz klar:
*In Zeiten der Globalisierung ist es schlichtweg unmöglich, einen 100% effektiven Jugendschutz zu gewährleisten.*

Hier sind einfach in letzter Instanz die Eltern gefragt zu schauen,  was ihre Sprosslinge besitzen und benutzen!


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				SourceCode am 07.12.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Ergebniss!!!
> Wie will man da bitte handeln??? Internet zensieren???? WILLKOMMEN IN CHINA !!!!!!!!!



Ist das schon paasiert? MUSS ICH AUSRASTEN?


----------



## Burtchen (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				mimiMaster am 07.12.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Fängt die PCG jetzt auch schon an, unsauber zu recherchieren?


Hm...


> Es folgt die offizielle Mitteilung von P4M:


----------



## darksi9e (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Was ein Wunder. Wenn man sich strafbar machen will bekommt man im INet alles. Und manche Sachen sogar legal als USA Importe.   
Und ehrlich gesagt: Find ich gut.


----------



## MICHI123 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Solange es raubkopien im inet gibt, wirds auch indizierte spiele im internet geben, da können die politiker den Jugendschutz kritisieren wie sie wollen.
Da hilft nur bessere Medienkompetenz der Eltern.
Mehr schulpsychologen an Schulen würden auch helfen.
Das Problem ist ja nicht, das gaaaanz wenige ausrasten und amok-laufen, sondern dass es viele Schüler etc gibt, die nur fertig gemacht werden, aussenseiter halt. 
man siehe mal hier:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/28/0,4070,3930108-1,00.html
Kurz zusammengefasst: an ner hauptschule haben die lehrer kapituliert, die hälfte der klasse war nie da, die andere hälfte hat NULL mitgemacht, und das gemacht was sie wollten. (so ungefähr) dann kam ein psychologenteam aus 2 Leuten dahin, hat mit denen gearbeitet, leuten die garkein bock mehr auf schule hatten ne Ausbildung gegeben, und es hat geklappt. Danach war jeder der schüler motiviert seinen abschluss zu machen. So sollte man ansetzen.


----------



## kschichter (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Zitat Volker Pispers (Kaberettist):

"Leute, die einem erzählen, das härtere Strafen abschrecken, den IQ solcher Menschen kann man praktisch kaum noch messen.
Deren IQ liegt selbst bei Fieber immer leicht unter ihrer Körpertemperatur."

So ist es!
Jeder der sagt: "Wir brauchen härtere Strafen, damit die Jugendlichen sich nicht mehr trauen solche Spiele zu besitzen und damit sie sie nicht mehr kaufen können" (So ja der Grundtenor aller die nach dem Killerspielverbot schreien), hat doch spätestens ab der Grundschule aufgehört zu denken.

Tut mir leid, aber wenn die Medien und die Politiker wirklich glauben, das sie durch ein Verbot dieser Spiele, Amokläufe unter Jugendlichen verhindern können oder reduzieren können.... dann kämmen die sich jeden Morgen mit nem Hammer.

Ein Jugendlicher, der sich die Pistole von seinem Vater schnappt, in einen Wald geht und sich erschießt, hat nicht zuviel CS gespielt (oder CoD oder welcher Ego-Shooter auch immer), nein, der hat viel schwerwiegendere Probleme psyischer Natur. Probleme die durch Erfahrungen, Umfeld und Familie hervorgerufen werden.

Das man die indizierten Spiele unterm Tisch (sprich: illegal, egal wie und wo) bekommt ist nichts neues. Wie in einem anderen Kommentar schonmal jemand schrieb: Schon zu C64 und Atari Zeiten hat man indizierte Spiele bekommen.

Das wird sich durch schärfere Strafen und Gesetze auch nicht ändern.

Solange Eltern grobe, erzieherische Fehler bei ihren Kindern machen, sich nicht mehr um das kümmern was sie machen, wird es immer wieder psychisch gestörte Jugendliche geben.

Ich für meinen Teil bin noch raus gegangen... zum spielen.... im Wald oder Spielplatz. Ich habe nicht absichtlich Dinge zerstört oder Leute angepöpelt.
Warum? Weil meine Eltern mir beigebracht haben, das man soetwas nicht tut.

Liebe Politiker, liebe Medien:
sucht nicht die Ursache mithilfe der medienpolitisch wirksamsten Schlagwörter, sondern dort wo sie wirklich liegen: in den Familien und den Schulen.

Ego-Shooter pushen mit Sicherheit die Gewaltbereitschaft vieler. Aber sie sind auf keinen Fall die alleinige Ursache!


----------



## DaDeUs (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				darksi9e am 07.12.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein Wunder. Wenn man sich strafbar machen will bekommt man im INet alles. Und manche Sachen sogar legal als USA Importe.
> Und ehrlich gesagt: Find ich gut.



Indizierte Spiele bekommt man auch in Deutschland ganz legal, beim örtlichen Händler des Vertrauens.  Die dürfen nur nicht beworben oder öffentlich ausgestellt werden etc.  

Ansonsten wären sie verboten, was nur auf sehr wenige Spiele zutrifft.


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Volker Pispers (Kaberettist):
> 
> "Leute, die einem erzählen, das härtere Strafen abschrecken, den IQ solcher Menschen kann man praktisch kaum noch messen.
> Deren IQ liegt selbst bei Fieber immer leicht unter ihrer Körpertemperatur."



Wenn du schon zitierst solltest du auch erwähnen in welchem Zusammenhang Herr Pispers dieses Zitat in seiner Show macht.
Da geht es nämlich um die Todesstrafe und das man jemanden dadurch nicht vom Mord abhalten kann.
Denn wer eine so schwerwiegende Tat wie einen Mord begeht würde sich keine Gedanken um die Folgen machen.

Da sind Killerspiele wohl leicht was anderes


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				mimiMaster am 07.12.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, was bei dieser Statistik aber nicht so ganz herauskommt: Das herunterladen dieser Spiele ist illegal ... und die Illegalität überwindet so ziemlich jede Grenze.



Das war auch mein Gedanke. Illegal kann man auch an Waffen, Drogen und was auch sonst noch alles kommen. In dem Sinne hat die Studie recht wenig Gehalt, da es ja nicht um irgendwelche Gesetzeslücken oder sonstwas geht, sondern sie zeigt lediglich, dass man durch eine Straftat etwas bekommt, das man so nicht kaufen darf.
Oder anders gesagt: eine Straftat wird vom Jugendlichen selbst begangen und nicht von seinem älteren Freund, der ihm das Spiel zugänglich macht indem er es ihm kauft.


----------



## kschichter (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Zitat passt auch hierauf, da sich durch ein Verbot von einer bestimmten Spielegruppe sich nichts ändern wird. Was auch aus dem Text von V.P. zur der Todesstrafe hervorgeht. Das sich durch schärfere Strafen nichts ändert meine ich.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt schon, bei drogen funktioniert es auch überhaupt nicht.
keiner verzichtet auf drogen, _weil_ sie illegal sind. im gegenteil, viele probieren sie erst aus, weil sie verboten sind.


----------



## DaDeUs (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Stoned_Warrior am 07.12.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> mimiMaster am 07.12.2006 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem hier veröffentlichten Pressetext der Studie taucht das Wort illegal eindeutig auf.


----------



## MICHI123 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> SourceCode am 07.12.2006 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich rate zu 
http://www.zensoogle.de/ 

Und bald siehts so aus: http://omnicleaner.com/index.de.html


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gewagte These, ob dir da der Psipers zustimmen würde...


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

OMG nicht das noch irgend ein Politiker auf die Idee kommt Raubkopien zu verbieten  

BTW es sind ja nicht nur jugendgefährdende Spiele die man im Web illegal bekommt ... das komplette Kino und DVD Programm 18+ gibts noch gratis dazu .... aber WAYNE


----------



## warthog2k (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				SourceCode am 07.12.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Generell mal zu der ganzen Killerspielepolitik:
> Also ich bin 19 Jahre und möcht ned vorgeschrieben bekommen was ich zocken darf und was nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Jugendschutz, völlig ausreichend. Klar kommt man früher ran. Ich hab des auch immer gemacht. Aber  meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem wo anders: Daran dass sich viele Eltern einen scheiss um ihre Kinder scheren. Ich hab schon mit 14 Ballerspiele gespielt und bin weder selbstmordgefährdet noch hab ich vor einen Amklauf zu starten. Daher mein Fazit: Jugendschutz ist ausreichend! Die Eltern sind gefragt! Es kann ned sein dass die ned wissen was ihre minderjährigen Kinder tun! Klar es muss ned mit Stasimethoden zugehen. aber wenn sich die Eltern nur ein Bisschen um ihr Kinder kümmern dann müssen sie deren Probleme bemerken.



Exakt! Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß der aktuelle Jugendschutz vollkommen ausreicht. Klar, es gibt einige Spiele, die sollten nicht in die Hände von Jugendlichen gelangen. Aber die Kontrolle sollte letztendlich bei den Eltern liegen. Aber die heutigen Eltern sind doch froh, wenn sie sich mal nicht um ihre quängelnden Kinder kümmern müssen. Und was gibt es da besseres als Fernsehen und Computer?

Ich habe letztens im Media Markt eine junge Familie beobachten müssen. Die Tochter (ich schätze sie höchstens auf 12) hat ihrem Vater dermaßen einen Aufstand geschoben, weil sie unbedingt ein EyeToy haben wollte. Als der Vater ihr das aber nicht kaufen wollte, fing die kleine das heulen an und hat dermaßen gebrüllt, daß man es noch am anderen Ende hören konnte. Letztendlich ist der Vater mit einer PS2 und nem EyeToy unterm Arm und einer strahlenden Tochter zur Kasse getigert.
Ich will damit eigentlich nur klar machen, wie schnell Eltern aufgeben. Warum auch immer, sie wollen sich anscheinend nicht mehr mit Erziehung und den damit verbundenen Problemen auseinander setzen.
In meiner Kindheite hätte es so was nicht gegeben. Meine Mutter erzählt mir immer, daß ich früher auch Überraschungseier und so Sachen haben wollte (ich bin zwar ab Montag "nur" 26, aber damals gab es halt noch nichts mit Computern, bzw. die waren gerade erst im kommen...), aber meine Mutter hat nein gesagt. Am Anfang hab ich auch geheult und einen Aufstand geschoben, aber meine Mutter ist hartnäckig geblieben. Dadurch habe ich gelernt, was das Wort "Nein" bedeutet. Wenn ich dann etwas haben wollte und meine Eltern mir es nicht kaufen wollten, hab ich nicht weiter Streß gemacht.
Das hat die heutige Jugend nicht kapiert oder sich geschickt die Eltern "umerzogen".

Zurück zur Thematik: Wenn sich die Eltern mal wieder um ihre eigentlich Aufgabe kümmern würden (nämlich Vater/Mutter sein), und sich auch darum kümmern, was das Kind so alles am Computer treibt, wären solche hirnrissigen Gedanken und Aussagen unserer Politiker nicht nötig. Aber was red ich mir hier den Mund wässrig, es interessiert doch eh die wichtigen Personen nicht die Bohne...

So long...


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> gewagte These, ob dir da der Psipers zustimmen würde...


siehe oben. funktioniert repression bei drogen? nö, ganz im gegenteil. das verbot fördert den konsum. und die organisierte kriminalität sowieso.


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG nicht das noch irgend ein Politiker auf die Idee kommt Raubkopien zu verbieten
> 
> BTW es sind ja nicht nur jugendgefährdende Spiele die man im Web illegal bekommt ... das komplette Kino und DVD Programm 18+ gibts noch gratis dazu .... aber WAYNE



Im Sinne der Nettiquette und allen anderen Werten wäre es ratsam deine Sig zu ändern.


----------



## DaDeUs (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				warthog2k am 07.12.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> SourceCode am 07.12.2006 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei 0-14 Jährigen ist das schön und gut. Danach wird es für die Eltern allerdings schwer ihre Kinder dauernd unter Kontrolle zu halten und das wäre meiner Ansicht nach auch der falsche Weg.  Ansonsten gebe ich die vollkommen Recht, die Medienkompetenz vieler Eltern lässt zu wünschen übrig, allerdings stammen die größenteils auch aus einer anderen Generation und haben evtl. noch nie am Computer gearbeitet.  

Es ist also alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				HanFred am 07.12.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da würde mich ne Studie oder ne Quelle interessieren.
Bei Spielen ist das ganze ja noch nicht erprobt.
Aber Filesharing betrachten heute ja nahezu alle als Kavaliersdelikt, ich denke das würde mit ner Strafverschärfung schon ne andere Wirkung haben


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.12.2006 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


logik. und die amerikanische prohibition.

auch bei dieser aussage widerspreche ich dir, jeder weiss, dass runterladen geschützter inhalte illegal ist und dank diverser kampagnen werden noch schlimmere strafen befürchtet, als überhaupt ausgesprochen werden.
da zählt wohl eher die tatsache, dass die wenigsten erwischt werden.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				warthog2k am 07.12.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Exakt! Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. (...)



Ja, und wer hat den Beckstein auf den Kopf getroffen?


----------



## kschichter (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> da würde mich ne Studie oder ne Quelle interessieren.
> Bei Spielen ist das ganze ja noch nicht erprobt.
> Aber Filesharing betrachten heute ja nahezu alle als Kavaliersdelikt, ich denke das würde mit ner Strafverschärfung schon ne andere Wirkung haben



Da stimme ich dir fast zu. Aber solange man nicht des öfteren davon hört "Filesharer gefasst/verurteilt" und man sich somit nicht direkt von dem Gesetz bedroht fühlt, wird es auf Dauer seine abschreckung verlieren.

Im Straßenverkehr halten sich doch nur deswegen 80% aller Bundesbürger mehr oder weniger an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, weil man immer damit rechnen muß geblitzt zu werden. Oder mit anderen Worten: Die Bestrafung ist allgegenwärting.

Und solange das nicht auch beim Filesharing der Fall ist, wird das nicht groß jemanden jucken.


----------



## warthog2k (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das man die indizierten Spiele unterm Tisch (sprich: illegal, egal wie und wo) bekommt ist nichts neues. Wie in einem anderen Kommentar schonmal jemand schrieb: Schon zu C64 und Atari Zeiten hat man indizierte Spiele bekommen.
> 
> Das wird sich durch schärfere Strafen und Gesetze auch nicht ändern.



Vorsicht, verwechsle nicht indiziert mit verboten! Indiziert heißt, daß das Medium Personen unter 18 Jahren nicht frei zugänglich sein darf und es darf nicht offen ausgestellt werden und nicht beworben werden. Jeder Porno ist in Deutschland automatisch indiziert. Aber trotzdem kannst du die Teile ganz legal in jedem Sex-Shop kaufen oder in der Videothek deines Vertrauens ausleihen (sind meistens hinter den Türen mit der Aufschrift ab 18 versteckt, zudem sieht die Tür sehr unscheinbar aus). Jedenfalls trifft das gleiche auf Computerspiele zu.
Verbotene Spiele (da gibt es auch Filme) dürfen in Deutschland gar nicht importiert werden - von der Herstellung schon mal ganz zu schweigen.
Und ich bin der Meinung, daß die Indizierung vollkommen ausreicht. Es gibt wirklich einige Spiele, die nicht an Personen unter 18 Jahre verkauft werden sollten, aber mit der Indizierung muß der Hersteller schon eine herbe Niederlage eingestehen, er darf ja keine Werbung machen.

Ansonsten stimme ich deiner Meinung aber zu, hab ich ja auch schon geschrieben: die Eltern sollten sich mehr kümmern. Natürlich löst das nicht jedes Problem auf einmal, aber es käme der Zwischenmenschlichkeit zugute.


----------



## DaDeUs (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.12.2006 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yap, würde es.  Da würden sich viele Eltern von Kindern ab 12 über Post vom Staatsanwalt freuen. Härtere Strafen sind der vollkommen falsche Weg, eher Aufklärung und Schaffung von Unrechtsbewusstsein.  Also z.b.  Künstler die sich auch dafür einsetzen.... nicht die Musikindustrie, die hassen eh alle


----------



## Accelerator (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Volker Pispers (Kaberettist):
> 
> "Leute, die einem erzählen, das härtere Strafen abschrecken, den IQ solcher Menschen kann man praktisch kaum noch messen.
> Deren IQ liegt selbst bei Fieber immer leicht unter ihrer Körpertemperatur."
> ...



Für unsere Parlamentarier ist es halt zu unbequem nach der tatsächlichen Ursache zu fahnden. Da mach ich doch lieber einen Schnellschuss mit einem Gesetz. Wir haben ja so wenige in Deutschland.    
Ausserdem ... Gesetze sind nicht dazu gedacht EINZELFÄLLE zu regeln. Und von massenhaft Shooter-zockenden Amokläufern kann hier nicht die Rede sein. Hier soll wieder ein Gesetz her, wo gar keines notwendig ist.


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				HanFred am 07.12.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sich bei Becksteins Plänen ja auch ändern würde (die ich übrigens nicht toll finde, aber es geht ja um das Szenario)


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				DaDeUs am 07.12.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.sfa-ispa.ch/index.php?langue=D

man kommt immer wieder zum schluss, dass die gesetzgebung kaum einen einfluss hat auf den drogenkonsum, insbesondere bei cannabis. in der westschweiz wird das härter gehandhabt als in der ostschweiz und trotzdem gibt's etwa gleichviele konsumenten.


----------



## warthog2k (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				DaDeUs am 07.12.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 0-14 Jährigen ist das schön und gut. Danach wird es für die Eltern allerdings schwer ihre Kinder dauernd unter Kontrolle zu halten und das wäre meiner Ansicht nach auch der falsche Weg.  Ansonsten gebe ich die vollkommen Recht, die Medienkompetenz vieler Eltern lässt zu wünschen übrig, allerdings stammen die größenteils auch aus einer anderen Generation und haben evtl. noch nie am Computer gearbeitet.
> 
> Es ist also alles nicht so einfach.



Ich verlange keine vollkommene Kontrolle der Eltern. Dann sind wir gleich bei George Orwell's 1984 angekommen.
Aber man kann mit der Erziehung, die vor der Pubertät geschieht, sehr viel steuern. Du kannst dich in der Zeit nicht um dein Kind kümmern, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, daß es mit 15 sowieso macht was es will, evtl. drogenabhängig wird oder noch schlimmere Sachen macht. Oder du kannst in der Zeit versuchen, deinem Kind Recht und Ordnung beizubringen und auch ein bisschen moralisches Verständnis. Mit der entsprechenden Vorarbeit, muß man sein 15-jähriges Kind nicht mehr kontrollieren.

Und ja, es gibt viele Eltern, die gerade mal den Computer einschalten können. Da sind die kleinen Kinder denen um einige Nasenlängen voraus. Aber genau deswegen gibts doch die USK. Die soll ja bei Spielen den Eltern einen Hinweis geben, ab welchem Alter das Spiel geeignet ist. Ist ja beim Film genauso (ich glaube, das ist sogar die gleiche Behörde, die das kontrolliert). Bei Kinofilmen sind das alles nur Empfehlungen. Wenn ein Erziehungsberechtigter dabei ist, kannst du auch mit deinem 7-jährigen Kind in einen ab-18 Film gehen. Ist allerdings fraglich, ob das sinnvoll ist. Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach der richtige Weg. Du mußt dich nicht unbedingt mit der Materie auskennen, dafür gibt es Leute die sich auskennen und dann Empfehlungen aussprechen. Der Rest liegt bei den Eltern.

EDIT: Natürlich unter der Bedingung, daß die Eltern sich darum kümmern, was für die Kinder sinnvoll ist und was nicht.


----------



## mimiMaster (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				warthog2k am 07.12.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin der Meinung, daß die Indizierung vollkommen ausreicht. Es gibt wirklich einige Spiele, die nicht an Personen unter 18 Jahre verkauft werden sollten, aber mit der Indizierung muß der Hersteller schon eine herbe Niederlage eingestehen, er darf ja keine Werbung machen.


_Und wie reagiert jeder halbwegs an Geld interessierte Publisher auf eine Indizierung?_
Richtig! Er verstümmelt das Spiel um es dann ab 18, 16 oder sogar 12 offen auslegen zu können.

_Und was machen die Kinder, Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen 2 Minuten nachdem Sie mit dem Spiel zu Hause sind?_
Richtig, sie schmeißen google an und laden sich den nächstbesten Bloodpatch für das gerade erworbene Spiel runter und haben kurz darauf quasi die indizierte Version.

Wie schon gesagt, *ein 100% effektiver Jugendschutz ist nicht möglich!*


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				DaDeUs am 07.12.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem hier veröffentlichten Pressetext der Studie taucht das Wort illegal eindeutig auf.



Mag ja sein, aber deren Schlussfolgerung erwähnt es mit keinem Wort, die spricht nur vom Jugendschutz:
"Unsere Studie zeigt, dass jugendgefährdende und nicht-jugendfreie Spiele online für jedermann, also auch für Kinder und Jugendliche, die Internetzugang haben, problemlos zugänglich sind. Der Jugendschutz greift somit im Internet nicht. Daher sehen wir hier eindeutig Handlungsbedarf"

Man kann es wohl kaum "problemlos zugänglich" nennen, wenn erst eine Straftat begangen werden muss, damit man diese Spiele spielen kann und das ist meiner Meinung nach kein Jugendschutzproblem.


----------



## Accelerator (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				warthog2k am 07.12.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 07.12.2006 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Korrekt ! So sieht's aus ! Die meisten werden dies bestätigen können. Wo gute und soziale Erziehung, da wohnt (meist) auch ein gesunder Geist im Kopf des Kindes bzw. Jugendlichen.


----------



## Kraume (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Das ganze Problem dieser Killer-Spiele Debatte ist doch, dass damit versucht wird von der Politik eine Begleiterscheinung in den Mittelpunkt zu Rücken.
Es ist doch völlig undiskutabel, dass diese Spiele einen wichtige Faktor spielen, doch wohl nicht der einzige und wichtigste Grund für die Amokläufe sind.

Es ist doch viel einfacher diese Spiele als Hauptproblem abzustempeln, weil ihr Verbot eine recht simpler Akt ist, anstatt auf die sozialen Probleme einzugehen.
Dabei spielen die Bildung, in der immer höhere Ansprüche gestellt werden, die weder von Schülern noch von Lehrern leichtfertig erfüllt werden können und so zu Konflikten führen genau so eine Rolle, wie auch die sozialen Probleme die unsere Gesellschaft in ihrer (post)moderne mit sich führt.
Wenn man in der sozialen Komponente die Fehler erkennen würde (Bildung, Familie, Arbeitslosigkeit), dann würden die Politiker ihr Versagen hinsichtlich unseres Systems zugeben. 
Also wälzt man diese komplexe und schwierige Debatte auf ein einfaches und "greifbares" Thema ab.
Als Beispiel wäre dort eine viel wichtigere Debatte zu stellen: 
Warum haben die Lehrer das Verhalten nicht erkannt? Hätten sie es professionell erkannt, hätten sie es weitergeben können? Nein!, den Deutschland hat nach Malta europaweit die wenigsten Schulpsychologen. 
Wäre es nicht angebrachter in einer Zeit wie unserer, in der wir auf professionelle Hilfe immer mehr angewiesen sind diese auch einzufordern?


----------



## warthog2k (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				mimiMaster am 07.12.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> warthog2k am 07.12.2006 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber deswegen brauch ich noch lange keinen Verbot von solchen Spielen. Das hatten wir ja auch schon hier zur genüge... Und es geht noch lange nicht bei jedem Spiel das Blut nachträglich wieder rein zu patchen.
Außerdem soll der elterliche Beistand ja nicht nach dem Kauf aufhören. Sie müssen ja auch nicht andauernd hinter dem Kind stehen, wenn es spielt. Aber ab und zu mal im Zimmer vorbeischauen und sich die Spiele mal ansehen. Das reicht ja.

Außerdem bin ich auch der Meinung, daß nicht jedes Spiel so viel Blut wie z.B. in Mortal Kombat enthalten muß (ok, ist ein krasser Vergleich, mir fällt aber gerade nix besseres ein). Weniger reicht auch. Siehe HL2. Es geht ja außerdem eigentlich allgemein um die Gewaltdarstellung, die wird ja bei der USK mit berücksichtigt.

Und 100%igen Jugendschutz wird es nicht geben, aber ich versuche ja nur Argumente zu bringen, wie man diese Situation besser in den Griff bekommen könnte. Tatsache ist, daß die Jugend "verzogen" ist (auch wenn ich jetzt etwas generalisiere, aber mir kommts teilweise echt so vor).

BTW: deine Signatur finde ich etwas gewagt. Schlechte Synchronisation, ok. Aber Zensur, bloß weil weniger Blut fließt... naja. Außerdem kommst du als Erwachsener doch eh an die Originalversionen legal ran (mußt halt englische Version kaufen, ist eh jedes Problem auf einmal behoben).


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo bei ich dir sagen muss das ich eigentlich auf "andere Werte" scheiße bin ich mal so frei der Nettiquette wegen. Puh ganz schön schwer die deutsche Sprache gibt extrem wenig Schimpfwörter mit U her.


----------



## tooFgiB (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

kein verwunderliches ergebnis ... ich frage mich nur ob es bei 14 jährigen die regel ist, zu wissen wie man mit progammen wie edonkey, torrent usw. umgeht bzw. überhaupt davon erfährt. solange die unter sich sind, kommen die auf sowas gar nicht.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Hat jemand die Diskussion über Emsdetten auf Giga gesehen?
Da wurde auch (von einem Psychologen und man höre: einem Politiker) gesagt, dass die Eltern in Sachen Computer komplett hinterm Mond leben.
Die kommen ins Kinderzimmer, werfen einen Blick auf den Screen, sehen dass da grade einer niedergeballert wird. Danach regen sie sich übers Spiel auf, ohne zu wissen, vor welchem Hintergrund (=Story) das Spiel abläuft.

GTA SA ist hier meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Beispiel. OK, man kann Leute mit Baseballschläger verprügeln ect... aber wenn man die Story betrachtet, dann vermittelt es einen ziemlich guten Eindruck, wie das Gang-Leben in den USA so abläuft. Und das ist bei weitem nicht so toll, dass man das jetzt auch bei uns so erleben möchte


----------



## Balder84 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Was erwarten sie?
Das internet bietet nun mal eine grosse Möglichkeit an und da gehören nun mal solche "illegalen" Sachen dazu.
Allerdings wenn manche Spiele selbst für 18 oder 21  Jahrige nicht frei erhältlich ist sehe ich nicht ein wieso sie es sich halt nicht so besorgen sollen dann ist in meinen Augen eher der Staat schuld da er ja diese Leute in die Illegalität treibt und damit ja so gesehen auch Firmen schadet.
Das dort allerdings auch legale Spiele auftauchen verwundert nicht finde ich persönlich aber sehr schade  gerade solch Spiele wie Runaway Geheimakte Tunguska usw. so was sollte man original haben oder für Fans wird eine original Version von Anno oder Siedler immer lieber gekauft werden als gezogen.
Das natürlich übers I-Net auch Jugendliche indizierte Titel saugen können ist dann allerdings die Schatten Seite der Medallie allerdings sollten genau dort die Eltern halt auch mal kontrollieren was ihre Sprösslinge denn spielen.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				tooFgiB am 07.12.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> kein verwunderliches ergebnis ... ich frage mich nur ob es bei 14 jährigen die regel ist, zu wissen wie man mit progammen wie edonkey, torrent usw. umgeht bzw. überhaupt davon erfährt. solange die unter sich sind, kommen die auf sowas gar nicht.



Es gibt bestimmt viele mit großen Brüdern, bei denen sie das lernen können.


----------



## Accelerator (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm ... etwa hast Du einen schlechten Tag oder in Deinem sozialen Umfeld ist irgendwas falsch gelaufen.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				warthog2k am 07.12.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau deswegen gibts doch die USK. Die soll ja bei Spielen den Eltern einen Hinweis geben, ab welchem Alter das Spiel geeignet ist. Ist ja beim Film genauso (ich glaube, das ist sogar die gleiche Behörde, die das kontrolliert). Bei Kinofilmen sind das alles nur Empfehlungen. Wenn ein Erziehungsberechtigter dabei ist, kannst du auch mit deinem 7-jährigen Kind in einen ab-18 Film gehen. Ist allerdings fraglich, ob das sinnvoll ist.



Als Beispiel für Empfehlungen für Eltern ist das Kino und seine Freigaben schlecht gewählt
Man kann als Erziehungsberechtigter ein mindestens sechs Jahre altes Kind in einen FSK 12 Film mitnehmen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Nachzulesen im JuSchG.


----------



## AvenDexx (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				d00mfreak am 07.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand die Diskussion über Emsdetten auf Giga gesehen?
> Da wurde auch (von einem Psychologen und man höre: einem Politiker) gesagt, dass die Eltern in Sachen Computer komplett hinterm Mond leben.
> Die kommen ins Kinderzimmer, werfen einen Blick auf den Screen, sehen dass da grade einer niedergeballert wird. Danach regen sie sich übers Spiel auf, ohne zu wissen, vor welchem Hintergrund (=Story) das Spiel abläuft.
> 
> GTA SA ist hier meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Beispiel. OK, man kann Leute mit Baseballschläger verprügeln ect... aber wenn man die Story betrachtet, dann vermittelt es einen ziemlich guten Eindruck, wie das Gang-Leben in den USA so abläuft. Und das ist bei weitem nicht so toll, dass man das jetzt auch bei uns so erleben möchte



Die Story ist lächerlich. Absolut unterste Schiene. Diese Pseudo-Moral die dort verbreitet wird ist der Hammer. 

In einer frühen Mission muss ich irgendeinen Dealer aufsuchen und ihn platt machen. Dann steht der Anti-Held mit seinem Kumpel, der eine Tüte im Mundwinkel hat, vor der Tür des Dealers und machen ihn dann später platt. 

Nach der Mission habe ich das Spiel wieder von der Platte verbannt. Das hat mir gereicht. 

Das dieses Spiel eine Jugendfreigabe "Ab 16" bekommen hat, finde ich auch nicht wirklich gut. Habe damals damit gerechnet, dass es ab 18 Jahren sein wird und war dann erstaunt, dass es schon ab 16 freigegeben wurde.

Naja und dass die Spiele im Netz zugänglich sind ist doch auch schon seit Jahren ein offenes Geheimnis.   

Es ist doch immer so. Wenn man was haben will/wollte, bekommt man es auch/hat man es auch immer bekommen. Das war zu Zeiten ohne Internet nichts anderes. Wenn ich daran denke, was früher als Teenie für Spiele auf dem Schulhof getauscht wurden...Da habe ich mich schon immer gefragt, wo die herkommen. Damals ist man schon genauso einfach an Games rangekommen, die verboten oder indiziert waren.


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Accelerator am 07.12.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein ich will nur etwas Werbung für meine lieblings Partei machen bei Leuten die noch nicht ganz so zur Zielgruppe gehören 
Und mein Umfeld ist völlig in Ordnung alles CDU/CSU-Wähler und Bildzeitungsleser.


----------



## Accelerator (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Accelerator am 07.12.2006 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Cool ! Dann nimm aber auch die SPD-Wähler und Blitz-Illu-Leser dazu. Ähnliches Klientel.


----------



## warthog2k (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 07.12.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> warthog2k am 07.12.2006 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ok. Das wußte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wieder was gelernt.

Dann fällt mir jetzt gerade kein anderes Beispiel ein, aber ich glaube es ist klar, was ich meine.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mein Umfeld ist völlig in Ordnung alles CDU/CSU-Wähler und Bildzeitungsleser.



Also auch ein Anwärter für einen 



Spoiler



Amokläufer


?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

also ich war aquch 5 jahre lang treuer CDU Anhänger, das war einmal, ich denke bei der FDP wird mit dem (wie auch andere Themen) weitaus Objektiver umgegangen. Nicht das ich das al einziges Kriterium nehmen würde. Aber wenn ich den Spätrenter Beckstein aus Bayern sehe, der nichteinmal weiss qwie ein PC angestellt , weiss ich dass diese Partei nicht mit meiner Generation auf einen Nenner zu Bringen ist


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				d00mfreak am 07.12.2006 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa ... Killerspiele hab ich auch schon ganz schön viele gespielt. Aber bevor ich Amok laufe geh ich erst mal in einen Schützenverein und lern den Umgang mit Waffen nicht das das so ein Flop wird wie der in Emsdetten.
http://www.titanic-magazin.de/rss.235


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 07.12.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich war aquch 5 jahre lang treuer CDU Anhänger, das war einmal, ich denke bei der FDP wird mit dem (wie auch andere Themen) weitaus Objektiver umgegangen. Nicht das ich das al einziges Kriterium nehmen würde. Aber wenn ich den Spätrenter Beckstein aus Bayern sehe, der nichteinmal weiss qwie ein PC angestellt , weiss ich dass diese Partei nicht mit meiner Generation auf einen Nenner zu Bringen ist



Na dann hat die FDP ja ihr Zeil erreicht...
Übrigens, CDU und CSU sollte man nicht verwechseln


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> d00mfreak am 07.12.2006 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann würde ich noch Einkaufen gehen. In naher Zukunft wird es wahrscheinlich schwieriger sein Killerspiele aufzutreiben, als Waffen.


----------



## DonArni (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 07.12.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich war aquch 5 jahre lang treuer CDU Anhänger, das war einmal, ich denke bei der FDP wird mit dem (wie auch andere Themen) weitaus Objektiver umgegangen. Nicht das ich das al einziges Kriterium nehmen würde. Aber wenn ich den Spätrenter Beckstein aus Bayern sehe, der nichteinmal weiss qwie ein PC angestellt , weiss ich dass diese Partei nicht mit meiner Generation auf einen Nenner zu Bringen ist



Da muß ich dich enttäuschen, denn Super Guido hängt sein Fähnchen auch immer so, wie der Wind bläßt. Die einzigen, wo man sich zu 90% (ein Restrisiko gibt es immer) sicher sein kann, dass sie gegen so ein Verbot stimmen würden sind die Leute von Linke.PDS. Aber nicht weil sie spielerfreundlich sind, sondern weil sie immer dagegen sind.

Man kann, glaub ich, es nicht an bestimmten Partein fest machen. In allen gibt es Befürworter für eines solchen Schnellschuß. Aber auch viele die dagegen sind. Nur hört man diese nicht so laut in den Medien. Das die Berichterstattung (teils) einseitig ist, wissen wir ja leider.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Ausgabe von Rossipedia, als es um "Aktionismus, blinder" ging. Trifft wieder einmal aufs Wort zu.


----------



## Gunter (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange Eltern grobe, erzieherische Fehler bei ihren Kindern machen, sich nicht mehr um das kümmern was sie machen, wird es immer wieder psychisch gestörte Jugendliche geben.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin noch raus gegangen... zum spielen.... im Wald oder Spielplatz. Ich habe nicht absichtlich Dinge zerstört oder Leute angepöpelt.
> Warum? Weil meine Eltern mir beigebracht haben, das man soetwas nicht tut.
> ...


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil bin noch raus gegangen... zum spielen.... im Wald oder Spielplatz. Ich habe nicht absichtlich Dinge zerstört oder Leute angepöpelt.
> Warum? Weil meine Eltern mir beigebracht haben, das man soetwas nicht tut.


ich bin auch so aufgewachsen (auf dem land, ich hab mindestens meine halbe kindheit ausser haus verbracht) und ich habe heute immer noch keine freude am pöbeln und die freude einiger am vandalismus habe ich auch nie verstehen können.


----------



## Boesor (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				HanFred am 07.12.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, wir sind noch vernünftig aufgewachsen..


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



> Dann würde ich noch Einkaufen gehen. In naher Zukunft wird es wahrscheinlich schwieriger sein Killerspiele aufzutreiben, als Waffen.


Nah.... dafür gibts doch das WWW


----------



## kay2 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				DaDeUs am 07.12.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Studie erschienen:
> 
> "90% aller Pornos sind illegal übers Internet erhältlich."
> 
> Sinnfreie Studie. Das hätte ich denen auch günstiger sagen können.




"News: 99% aller verbotenen Drogen am internationalen Schwarzmarkt erhältlich"

"News : 98% aller Bücher der Stadtbibliothek sind stehlbar"

hallo?! Sinn?!
bescheurtste studie die ich seit langem gesehen hab...
Wer sich illegal etwas beschaffen/klauen will, dem ist das auch in den meisten Fällen möglich. Das das ganze bei medien und digitalen inhalten noch etwas leichter geht ist auch kein großes wunder. Wieder wird nur von der eigentlichen Problematik abgelenkt.
Hab als kind auch doom 1 auf kopierten disketten bei meinem Bruder gespielt, hat mir auch nicht geschadet.
Dass die Gewalt darstellungen heute expliziter sind sollte nicht in einem Verbot sondern in einer Verstärkten Kontrolle der Käufer und der heimischen Konsumenten passieren und das eben auch zu hause vorm pc.


----------



## DonArni (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.12.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube / hoffe das die Mehrheit der Jugendlichen heute keine Lust am zerstören oder pöbeln hat. Wahrscheinlich wirken sie mit ihren Getto-Look vor allem auf älter Menschen befremdlich, aber wenn ich durch die Stadt gehe, sind die meisten friedlich.

Mit einer Schlagzeile wie "Kinder aus sozialer Unterschicht haben alter Frau die schweren Einkaufstaschen nach hause getragen" kauft keiner eine B**d-Zeitung. Nur wenn zu lesen ist "Kinder beraubten Rentnerin" macht man Quote. Und viele Menschen glauben dann, das alle Kinder hochkriminell sind. Und wieder sind wir bei dem Problem der einseitgen Berichterstattung angelangt ...


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Boesor am 07.12.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.12.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dem schliesse ich mich an (Jahrgang 1977) man hat draussen getobt (aber auch schon etwas gezockt) Lager gebaut, Räuber und Gendarm gespielt etc


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 07.12.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar nur 3 Jahre jünger aber meine Generation war schon richtig böse. Was waren wir für Vandalen keine Fensterscheibe und keine Neonröhre war vor unseren Zwillen sicher in der alten verfallen Fabrik   

Gut das Gebäude wurde kurz darauf auch abgerissen und auf dem Gelände wurde eine Senioren-Wohnanlage errichtet in der ich 7 Jahre später meinen Zivildienst geleistet hab ...aber das muss man ja nicht so laut sagen


----------



## DonArni (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 07.12.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> dem schliesse ich mich an (Jahrgang 1977) man hat draussen getobt (aber auch schon etwas gezockt) Lager gebaut, Räuber und Gendarm gespielt etc



Wobei "Räuber und Gendarm" als Vorgänger der Multiplayershooter gesehen werden kann. Man sagt, Peng du bist getroffen. Der andere stürzt sich theatralisch zu Boden und steht etwas später wieder auf um selber einen seiner Freunde fiktiv zu erschießen. Und selbst die Streiterein um cheating gab es bei uns. _Du konntest mich gar nicht treffen von da wo stehst_, _du hast dich nicht lange genug totgestellt_ oder _durch meine Schutzkleidung kommen deine Schüsse nicht durch_ das war zumindest bei uns gängige Wortgefechte. Und trotzdem ist keiner von uns ein Amokläufer gewurden.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar nur 3 Jahre jünger aber meine Generation war schon richtig böse.



Ich bin wiederum 4 Y jünger, bin aber in meinem Leben komplett ohne Vandalenakte ausgekommen. Aber nur soweit ich mich erinnere, da ich ca 1 mal die Woche (samstags) einen Blackout habe.


----------



## christian345 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

wenn die killerspiele dann mal endlich weg sind werden noch mehr gamers amok laufen und zwar nicht nur in schulen  lach hahaha sinlos das verbot für killer spiele ich (ich hab nicht gesagt das ich amok laufe !!!) ich kann meine wut in und an der arbeit auslassen aber andere gamers (schüler) arbeitslose usw.


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				christian345 am 07.12.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die killerspiele dann mal endlich weg sind werden noch mehr gamers amok laufen und zwar nicht nur in schulen  lach hahaha sinlos das verbot für killer spiele ich (ich hab nicht gesagt das ich amok laufe !!!) ich kann meine wut in und an der arbeit auslassen aber andere gamers (schüler) arbeitslose usw.



Ich würde auch sagen, dass die Gruppe der Personen überwiegt, die spielen um sich abzureagieren, nicht die, die spielen um das Schießen zu lernen.


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				christian345 am 07.12.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die killerspiele dann mal endlich weg sind werden noch mehr gamers amok laufen und zwar nicht nur in schulen  lach hahaha sinlos das verbot für killer spiele ich (ich hab nicht gesagt das ich amok laufe !!!) ich kann meine wut in und an der arbeit auslassen aber andere gamers (schüler) arbeitslose usw.



Die Mehrzahl von gamer bleibt gamer


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Sumpfling am 07.12.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mehrzahl von gamer bleibt gamer



Wieso, hat hier jemand wirklich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aufzuhören, falls die Spiele wirklich verboten werden sollten?  (= rethorische Frage)


----------



## cryer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				d00mfreak am 07.12.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> christian345 am 07.12.2006 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieder einmal sollte man festhalten, dass es KEINEN Beweis gibt, dass man am PC Schießen lernen kann.
Ich spiele regelmäßig Shooter und gehe vielleicht 2 mal im Jahr auf den Schießstand.
Toll, dass ich dort trotz meiner Spielerfahrung nicht dauernd ins Schwarze treffe. Glaubt man den Politikern, die nach Verboten schreien, müsste ich jeden Schützen nass machen... oder sollten die auch alle Ballerspiele...pardon "Killerspiele" spielen?   

Und ja, an die Räuber und Gendarm Spiele denke ich auch gern zurück. Bin Jahrgang 1970 ^^---das waren noch Zeiten. Da konnte man noch ohne Bedenken im Wald rumrennen und mit Plastikpistolen auf imaginäre Feinde schießen... heute undenkbar: der nächste Perverse könnte ja im Wald sein.
Oder irgendwer denkt man plane einen Amoklauf und das SEK sperrt den Wald ab ..traurig aber wahr...

Zum Artikel: Also, wenn Beckstein Killerspiele verbietet, dann muss er auch das Internet verbieten. Hurra, bald leben wir in der Volksrepublik Deutschland   . Hier lebt man noch frei, die paar kleinen Zensurmaßnahmen ..ey..wer wird sich wegen ein bisschen Zensur aufregen. Toleranz predigen, aber selber total ignorant und intolerant sein... so haben wir sie gerne, unsere Bayern ^^


----------



## Solon25 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Sind es nicht deutsche Gesetze die es den Entwicklern erschweren/verhindern Wirksam gegen die illegale Verbreitung vorzugehen...     :-o


----------



## German_Ripper (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Call of Duty 3??? Was isn das fürn Schwachsinn??? Für PC kanns das wohl net geben oder sprechen wir hier von gerippten XBOX 360 Spielen die man nur mit ner gemoddeten Box spielen kann?


----------



## axelschweiss (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.12.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> darunter zum Beispiel die von der BPJM indizierten Spiele "Doom 3", "F.E.A.R" und "Resident Evil 4"


Ich dachte die sind freigegeben ab 18?


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				German_Ripper am 07.12.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Call of Duty 3??? Was isn das fürn Schwachsinn??? Für PC kanns das wohl net geben oder sprechen wir hier von gerippten XBOX 360 Spielen die man nur mit ner gemoddeten Box spielen kann?



ich denk mal das is nen rechtschreibfehler und soll "call of duty 2" heißen


----------



## DeineOma (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				axelschweiss am 07.12.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 07.12.2006 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meiner Vermutung nach sind die englishen, bzw. ungeschnittenen Versionen dieser Spiele gemeint, welche dadurch etwas saftiger ausfallen...


----------



## mimiMaster (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				axelschweiss am 07.12.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 07.12.2006 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie schon angemerkt ist Doom 3 nicht indiziert und frei erhältlich ab 18.

Die deutschen, zensierten Versionen von F.E.A.R. und Resident Evil 4 sind ab 18, die unzensierten Versionen dieser Spiele sind indiziert.


----------



## belbono (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

haha...
Waffen sind auch frei für jedermann erhältlich...wenn man weiß wie 
Klar sind alle indizierten Spiele auch frei erhältlich, wenn man weiß wie 

Nur beides ist nicht legal... was mir sagt diese Studio is völliger Unsinn
..Reine Geldscheffelei


----------



## Hannibal89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

LINKS


----------



## DaDeUs (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				belbono am 07.12.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> haha...
> Waffen sind auch frei für jedermann erhältlich...wenn man weiß wie
> Klar sind alle indizierten Spiele auch frei erhältlich, wenn man weiß wie
> 
> ...



ähm doch, indizierte Spiele sind vollkommen legal.
Mich wundert das Unwissen hier im Forum....  aber evtl. ist es besser wenn ihr sie für "verboten" haltet....


----------



## STF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 07.12.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.12.2006 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dito. Baujahr 78

Ok, da war auch noch DDR-Zeit dabei, aber egal. 
Da hat man auch was gelernt, z.B. soziale Dinge wie älteren bzw. kranken  Mitbürgern im Haushalt helfen oder einkaufen gehen.
Man hat eigene Dinge (Kleinigkeiten) verkauft (von uns aus) um zu spenden (Armenien).

Man hat Hütten gebaut und Rennstrecken fürs Fahrrad.
Ist angeln gegangen. Hat Soldat im Wald gespielt, etc.

Aber nach der Wende war zu spüren das einfach weniger von der Gemeinde für die Kinder und die Jugend getan wurde.
Auch wurde man von vielen Plätzen verwiesen.

Klar, man hat auch mal nen Streich gemacht, aber das war alles noch im Rahmen. Und wenn es doch mal jemand übertrieben hat gabs richtig Mecker von Eckardt und man hat was draus gelernt.
Schwarze Schafe gabs und gibts aber überall.

Games sind auch nur der Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft...


----------



## XMasTree (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Neue Studie erschienen:
"98.40% der nichtssagenden Studien werden von pseudo-coolen InternetAgenten erstellt"


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

ja, wir vor-achtziger wissen halt noch, was richtig und was falsch ist.
*überheblich tu*


----------



## Ph0en1xx (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				STF am 07.12.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 07.12.2006 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baujahr 1990

Ich bin auch vernünfitg aufgewachsen, trotz der "Killerspiele" und des Computers. Ich war nicht viel draußen, ich bin halt ein Zocker, aber ich bin "normal" aufgewachsen. Ich meine, wir spielen auch "Räuber und Gendarm", aber in CS. Ist zwar nich das gleiche, ich weiß draußen bla bla bla, aber es ist von Prinzip her das gleiche. Wir treffen uns mit gleichaltrigen im TS oder im Forum und reden über unsere Interessen.

Es ist einfach eine Frage der Erziehung. Meine Eltern haben mir vieles beigebracht, was man darf, und was man lassen soll.

Aber ihr habt recht, das viele Jugendliche kein Respekt vor Leute haben, egal welches Alter. Die pöbeln einfach die Leute an. 

Aber heutzutage, ich seh es in meiner Schule, sind einfach viele anders, als vor 20-30 Jahren.

MFG
Ph0en1xx


----------



## PostalDude83 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Nix Neues, und?!
Man kann auch Bauanleitungen zu Bomben, anderen Waffen finden usw. Wen jucken da die paar Spielerchen. Idioten die dazu ne Studie machen - müssen mal schwer gelangweilt sein.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				PostalDude83 am 07.12.2006 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Neues, und?!
> Man kann auch Bauanleitungen zu Bomben, anderen Waffen finden usw. Wen jucken da die paar Spielerchen. Idioten die dazu ne Studie machen - müssen mal schwer gelangweilt sein.


das würde beckstein auch alles abstellen, wenn er denn könnte. wenn es denn umfassend möglich wäre.
es geht nunmal nicht in einer freien gesellschaft. und damit muss er sich halt mal abfinden.
in einer diktatur mag das (teilweise) funktionieren, da herrscht zugegeben auch mehr ordnung. aber zu welchem preis? wollt ihr akzeptieren, dass ein paar wenige euch alles vorkauen?


----------



## Pedersen (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Artikel steht, dass F.E.A.R. und Resident Evil 4 scheinbar nachträglich indiziert wurden (,was mir absolut entgangen ist), was ja bedeutet, dass diese Spiele eigentlich nicht mehr im Regal stehen sollten und nur noch ''unter der Hand'' auf Nachfrage bzw. in 'ab 18 bereichen' verfügbar sein sollten!

Bei uns im neu eröffneten media markt läuft jedoch eine Aktion zu F.E.A.R., dass Spiel wird in der Hauptversion und im Add-on mit Plakaten beworben und liegt auch ganz normal im Regal, auch ist Doom 3 und ResiEvil4 ganz normal erhältlich, auf den Wänden über den Regalen werden alle 3 Titel mit einer Reihe von anderen Spielen und Herstellern genannt...

Sind diese Spiele also wirklich indiziert (im media markt wusste man davon jedenfalls nichts), dann wäre dieses Anpreisen der Spiele ja klarer Rechtsbruch...??!!


----------



## fsm (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				Pedersen am 08.12.2006 08:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Artikel steht, dass F.E.A.R. und Resident Evil 4 scheinbar nachträglich indiziert wurden (,was mir absolut entgangen ist), was ja bedeutet, dass diese Spiele eigentlich nicht mehr im Regal stehen sollten und nur noch ''unter der Hand'' auf Nachfrage bzw. in 'ab 18 bereichen' verfügbar sein sollten!



Die Spiele, die genannt werden: F.E.A.R., DOOM ³ und Resident Evil 4.

1. F.E.A.R. die dt. Version, die ab 18 ist, wurde zensiert: Kein Zerfetzen, keine NailGun-Wirkung (Gegner kleben an Wänden) und ich glaube auch etwas weniger Blut, etwa im Intro bei dem Kehlenschnitt.

2. DOOM ³ ist (war) seit ca. 10 Jahren das einzige Spiel von id, das in Deutschland uncut nicht indiziert wurde. Allerdings steht das AddOn Ressurection of Evil schon auf dem Index, man kann DOOM³ also auch zählen.

3. Resident Evil 4: Da weiß ich nicht so genau, aber soweit ich mich an www.bpjm.com erinnere, war die GameCube-Version ab 18 und die PS2-Version indiziert, für einen Vergleich checke einfach www.schnittberichte.com.


So, fertig.


----------



## MrBigX (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Is das jetzt irgentwie ein Schock für die Leute? Ich dachte immer es gehört zum Allgemeinwissen, dass man im Imnternet ALLES kriegt


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				magelheis am 07.12.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Konsequenz ist doch eindeutig: Das Internet muss verboten werden ! Alternativ koennten wir ungeeignete Inhalte blockieren. Wie man hoert, haben die Chinesen und Iraner da ein wenig Erfahrung. Bei unseren hervorragenden Wirtschaftskontakten sollte es doch kein Problem sein, das entsprechende knowhow einzukaufen



NEEEIIIN!!! WO SOLL ICH DANN MEINE PORNOS HERBEKOMMEN?????


----------



## elviz2oo5 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				kschichter am 07.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Volker Pispers (Kaberettist):
> Liebe Politiker, liebe Medien:
> sucht nicht die Ursache mithilfe der medienpolitisch wirksamsten Schlagwörter, sondern dort wo sie wirklich liegen: in den Familien und den Schulen.
> 
> Ego-Shooter pushen mit Sicherheit die Gewaltbereitschaft vieler. Aber sie sind auf keinen Fall die alleinige Ursache!



Genau das ist es ja, die Politiker können ja schlecht sagen das die eltern etc. schuld wären, schließlich wollen Politiker ja wiedergewählt werden  Da ist Kritik an den Wählern net so des wahre, also sucht man sich nen Sündenbock um sich net mit dem "richtigen Problemen" auseinadnersetzen zu müssen. So hat man das Problem dann "gelöst"   

MfG


----------



## Shadow0815-2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Hardcore Pornos sind auch für jedes Kleinkind mit Internetanschluss erreichbar


----------



## TheRealAkira (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.12.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Alle Jahre wieder, oder alle Jahrzente wieder spielen unsere Politiker das gleiche "Game" mit der Befoelkerung  ...Angefangen hat es wohl damals in der guten alten Zeit der Videokasette und den ach so schlimmen Horror und Splatterfilmen der 70iger und 80iger Jahre! Es war natuerlich Jason, aus Freitag der 13. der Schuld war wenn jemand mit einem grossen Kuechenmesser erstochen worden war , nicht dass das schon vorher 100 mal geschah, nein das begann erst mit den schlimmen Filmen.
Damals wie heute wird die Schuld ganz einfach auf eines der im Moment angesagtesten Mediums projeziert.Und fertig,fuer den Durchschnittsbuerger, der den Hauptprozentsatz der Waehlerschaft darstellt ist alles im Lot und mit seinem kleinen Aufschrei den er als kleines Schaf im Politwirrwar noch rausbekommt stellt er sich auf die Seite der grossen und macht sich wie eh und je zur Marionette. Das unsere Gesellschaftsform, in Verbindung mit der  Vernachlaessigung der Eltern und allen Organen der Regierung die einfach nur in jedem Punkt versagen die Ursache, des Pudels Kern sozusagen sind, auf diesen ach so unreal   en Gedanken kommt natuerlich kein einziger....
Die Amoklaufer werden Amoklaufen mit oder ohne den exzelenten Games, der in meinen Augen wirklich schwer arbeitenden Spieleindustrie.(Lasst euch nicht kleinkriegen, weiter so!!!   )
Und wenn jemand schreib"Es ist doch ganz einfach, wir verbieten das Internet" Wow, sehr gut  zurueck zur Diktatur, keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr, keine Datenautobahn. Sehen wir doch ueber die ueberwiegenden guten Dinge der Globalen Voelkerverstaendigung und vieles mehr einfach hinweg,.Hey warum leben wir nicht wieder in Holzhuetten und ernten auf unseren Feldern damit das ewige Glueck uns sicher ist! Moment, hmm damals gabs auch schon grosse Masaker, Amoklaufer, Moerder ...Ohne TV, Internet oder sonst was...Hmm ob wie es in vielen Studien schon bewiesen ist irgendwie doch in der Natur des Menschen liegt?  
"Die Welt koennt ihr nicht aendern, sie aendert euch"...So gehabt euch wohl edle Recken, der Worte nun genug gewechselt, der Wahrheit koennt ihr nicht entkommen, sie ist in euch"!!!


----------



## hype1988 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*

Eine Frage die siach auch nie gestellt wird ist ganz einfach folgende: Werden die Spiele von potenziellen Amokläufern und anderen Mitbürger (!) gespielt oder aber sind es die Spiele die Amokläufer machen? Das sollten sich die Politiker mal fragen! Die Spielekönnen ja nix dafür dass sie von seelisch instabilen Menschen gespielt werden und dadurch auf etwaige Terrorgedanken kommen! Soweit ich weiss ist der Mensch mit freiem Willen ausgestattet und er wird nicht von einem komerziellen Medium gesteuert!
Also Politiker, hört auf mögliche Ursachen zu finden. Stellt euch vor man würde das Golfen verbieten, da natürliche Biotope für viele Vögel, Insekten usw... zerstört werden. Dadurch entstehen weit aus schlimmere Schäden die sich auch auf Menschen auswirken! 

Free your mind!


----------



## B44L (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: 100% aller 2006 indizierten Spiele im Internet verfügbar*



			
				hype1988 am 12.12.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also Politiker, hört auf mögliche Ursachen zu finden. Stellt euch vor man würde das Golfen verbieten, da natürliche Biotope für viele Vögel, Insekten usw... zerstört werden. Dadurch entstehen weit aus schlimmere Schäden die sich auch auf Menschen auswirken!
> 
> Free your mind!



Seit wann, machen sich Politker gedanken über die Umwelt?
Das einzige Ziel derer ist egoistische Selbstverwirklichung und den wunsch nach Ruhm, Geld und Wohlstand, denn Neid formt den Menschen und somit ist jedes Mittel recht zu seinem Ziel zu kommen.

Ich argumentiere jetzt so, weil es Politiker auch so tun, um mit "gefährlichem Halbwissen" etwas zu reißen, was bei denen auch klappt, weil es Menschen gibt, die von dieser Materie keine Ahnung haben.


----------

